# Happy New Year!



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Hi Everyone!Incase i don't get another chance to post before i have to dash off to work i would like to take this opportunity to wish you all a Happy New IBS Free Year! (Hopefully).Don 't get too pissed tonight! Especially you Wavey (







)I will see you all in 2003!


----------

